# Ston-loc's 2013 outdoor grow



## ston-loc (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey everyone, been around once in a while, but definitely not as much as grow season. Well this years grow is under way. Taking a slightly different approach from last year. Ill post more later, but for now got two Barney's farm red dragons going, and a samsara seeds sweet black angel I got as a freebie a while back. :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 14, 2013)

??? No idea why it's upside down. It's right side up when I loaded it


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 15, 2013)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> ??? No idea why it's upside down. It's right side up when I loaded it


 

southern hemisphere?........ 

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 15, 2013)

be careful they dont fall out them totes:rofl:

please tell me I dont have to fallow this grow on my head


mojo for the *ston*
:48:


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 15, 2013)

this approach hurts my neck alot bud. please go back to last years method.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2013)

LOL, if you enlarge it, it is right.

Greeeeeen mojo as always ston-loc


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 15, 2013)

Hahaha, thanks everyone! Yeah I noticed its right side up when you click on it too Rose. Weird.  

Excited to be growing again! And more active on here too


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 22, 2013)

Starting the weekend off with a wake n bake, and some S&M  Should bush up in no time :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 22, 2013)

Figuring out posting pics from the phone. Sorry they're sideways now. Should be right side up when you click them. Hahaha.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey ston, just letting you know I'm pulling up a chair.  Can't wait to see your monster girls as the summer rolls on.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey SM! :aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2013)

High ston.  

Lotsa green mojo coming your way..


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 24, 2013)

So they're taking to the lst'ing great. Here's a top view and side view of how low one of the is. This one is one of the red dragons


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 24, 2013)

Not letting me post more than one pic at a time for some reason...


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 24, 2013)

things are starting to get a bit kinky in ston's backyard! i love me some exteme bondage :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 3, 2013)

Girls are loving this Cali sunshine


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2013)

Those look great. Wish i had done that.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Rose! I like bushes more than trees. Only real issue that I've had so far is some kid of mini grass hopper kind of bug chewing up leaves. Seems to have gotten better lately. About a month or so til we kick to flower! This has gone by way faster starting a bit later this year.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 8, 2013)

:ciao: Ston

Green MOJO!


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 9, 2013)

What the?!?!? Am I trippin, or is this PM in the middle of veg in the summer heat?


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks more like hard water to me....


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 10, 2013)

Nothing's been on em rain wise in weeks, and this one is the worst. 2nd of same strain few spots. Different spot third, nothing. Scratching my head, cause it really does look like splashed liquid on it....


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 15, 2013)

Had a really busy weekend and wasn't able to pick up eagle20 yet. The h2o2 spray has been keeping it at bay, but definitely spraying them down soon, before kicking into flower. They've definitely got legs and having a growth spurt recently.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2013)

Look how lush and green your girls are.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 19, 2013)

Late start this year, a bit smaller than last years ten footers, but I'm still confident of a good harvest. Burned one and spent some time out there today. So serene. Seriously is therapy after a long crappy day at work :48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 19, 2013)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Late start this year, a bit smaller than last years ten footers, but I'm still confident of a good harvest. Burned one and spent some time out there today. So serene. Seriously is therapy after a long crappy day at work :48:



i hear ya ston. girls are looking amazing. :icon_smile:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 19, 2013)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Burned one and spent some time out there today. So serene. Seriously is therapy after a long crappy day at work :48:



yes! on my way to piece of mind now  mojo for


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the mojo and stopping in SM, shortbus, and NEwguy!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 19, 2013)

nice girl Mr stone loc you ll have big harvest no doubt.  the last picture didn;t seem like PM to me.  do you have any more pictures?


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 19, 2013)

Wasn't getting a response so I posted in the sick plants section. Bunch of pics in the powdery mildew in veg thread


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 19, 2013)

"Green Cure"  Organic for PM


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 21, 2013)

check it out ston, i got it too :-(


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 21, 2013)

Bummer! Gonna be eagle 20'ing them tonight once the sun starts to go down.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 21, 2013)

yeah i'm going to pick some up myself


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 21, 2013)

Still in veg. But it's easier to do it when they are babies yo! Oh well. Next year  Looks good. Be careful. Windy today?


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 21, 2013)

Not really. Always seems to calm at dusk also. So so I just mi with water like I've read? What's this I'm seeing of an atomizer? Plan to just mix it and spray in my little gallon Hudson sprayer.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 22, 2013)

Looking incredible!! Great job keep it up, I'll be watching.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 23, 2013)

I too spotted PM on a few girls today that are in Veg. Ill be doing an Eagle20 treatment as well.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 24, 2013)

Updated pic. Just sprayed with a stronger concentration of eagle 20. Hopefully that gets rid of the pm that's still coming back.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2013)

I sure hope you get it... beautiful plants. Keep at it.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks Rose. Your od beauties are looking great too! Stoked you gave the great outdoors a go.

Really hope the pm doesn't come back. Hitting the almost flower stretch now. They're shooting vertical like crazy. Excited for the coming couple of months. Just wait rose. It's an amazing thing the peace it brings walking out your back door to the amazing smell and peacefulness of the outdoor garden. Time to get the stakes and covering frame ready to go.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 27, 2013)

Hitting that almost in flower stretch. Gave the girls undercarriage a clean up. Hopefully helps with air circulation through flower to minimize the mold come fall.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2013)

ston, i hear you about sitting out there with the girls.. It is amazing...I don't know why, but they are alive and happy about it and giving out free serenity.

Your plants look beautiful. How is the PM? That scares me a lot. I won't need to worry about that here till Sept... at least that is how it is with roses.

Did you end up with a ton of smoke after all was said and done last year? Did your satori last you the year? If so, i will be dropping by...lol..
greenest of mojo Ston.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey Rose! Thanks for stopping by! Come on over. Still have a solid qp of satori from last year :48: the pm I mostly under control. Still a little worried about that. A leaf here and there will have a little on it. Hopefully wont get hit hard by it late in flower like last year. And yes, the head high plants in the yard is def cheaper than therapy


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 1, 2013)

:ciao: Stone

Hope you control the PM. I too have been using easgle20. Best of luck!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey drft, thanks! Pm seems to be under control now. Still kind of worried about it come October. We'll see. The girls are looking great though. One definitely seems to be ahead of the game, full of pistils. The other two are starting flower too. Just a little slower than the one.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 2, 2013)

Pistils pistils everywhere


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 8, 2013)

Getting to be that fun time of the year!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 8, 2013)

:lama:


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 8, 2013)

Wat up stoner... looks like fun times. Any trichs yet?


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 8, 2013)

Not really dude. A faint amount in real tight by the pistils, but not enough for sticky fingers yet


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 14, 2013)

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2013)

nice shot *Ston*....its Rockin time my friend...Yours are farther along than mine....And yours are looking wonderful

:48:


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, beautiful shot of the pistils.  And she's starting to frost up a little.  Well done so far.   .


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks guys! Yeah this one is my farthest along Red Dragon. My other two plants seem to be a few weeks behind this one. Hoping she'll be an early finisher to stagger harvest. Also stoked with the iPhone accessory lense I used. It's really cool. It's called squidcam. This is the macro lense.


----------



## cubby (Aug 14, 2013)

lookin' great *ston-loc*, nice and full. Green Mojo  :icon_smile:


----------



## Dman1234 (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome Job Bro, beautiful looking plants again this year.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2013)

you shouldnt have issues with that Red dragon...I grew that out a few years back and even made a cross with it...is/was only strain that didnt show powder mold outside..cant wait to see what September brings ya:aok:

:48:


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 15, 2013)

Oddly enough 4u, the two red dragons are the ones that have already had pm show up. Eagle 20'd twice, seemed good. Still occasional deal on random leafs. Still kinda worried. Stoked on how they're progressing though! Gotta stop and pick up some stakes and green tape tomorrow. Already seeing sag on some branches. Thanks for checking in and the mojo everyone! :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 20, 2013)

Rockin and Rollin


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 20, 2013)

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2013)

very nice buddy


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 22, 2013)

Getting really frosty! Yards starting to get that amazing smell too


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 25, 2013)

Fun fun fun.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 25, 2013)

:48:


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 25, 2013)

:lama:


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 25, 2013)

Those are some wonderfully massive trees you got there ston.  Well done my friend.


----------



## Dman1234 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd say those are some *very* happy plants, nice job!!  :icon_smile:


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks guys! Battling pm flare ups still. Also had to start staking em up. The weights coming on. 

Was up on the roof for other chores, got a look to see what all the daily planes and helicopters see as they go by, haha.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2013)

love the Arial View

:48:


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 28, 2013)

Frosting up


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice color from the roof and pretty bud... It is happening. continued mojo.


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 29, 2013)

Those r turning out to resemble last year's:hubba:  I wonder wats with that pm? Coastal thing I imagine. I know u will take good care of them let's ride this til the end:lama:


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 29, 2013)

:lama: :lama: :lama: we ride and we ride and we'll never subside if u do not believe it we'll tan it f#cking hide. Oh I need to hear some tenacious d. We rein supreme:lama: by far the best icon/smilie around :lama: mojo for the ride

Yes I am heavily medicated


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 29, 2013)

Hahaha, what's up MM!? In the bay, but not really coastal. It's hitting others I know around here too. Not sure why, but it sucks!


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 2, 2013)

:ciao: Ston! 

Plants lookin good bro


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey drft! Thanks for stopping by. Definitely need to set up my cover for them! Forecast has sunny all week and up into the 90's, and yet it just randomly rained for twenty minutes. Not stoked about that!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 3, 2013)

The plant on the right is the farthest along of the three. Rose, if you see this, you can kind of see how I was saying I stake em on the right plant


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2013)

Beautiful, we can do that, thank you again Ston... yours are so pretty. Very nice.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks Rose! Yeah, as long as you take some of the strain off the point where the branch meets the stem you're good. The colas not gonna snap its own branch in the middle. At least no colas I've ever grown,


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 9, 2013)

The battle has begun. Fighting off bugs and pm. About time to build their covers

This one still has the most time left. Red Dragon


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 9, 2013)

Sweet Black Angel actually does have a really sweet smell to it.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 9, 2013)

The Red Dragon that is farthest along. Gotta get new batteries for my scope. Definitely getting there


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 11, 2013)

This ones getting close!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 14, 2013)

Who needs a leather couch for therapy? Patio chair works just fine :stoned:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 15, 2013)

they look fantastic ston...the finish line is in sight :48:


----------



## key2life (Sep 15, 2013)

Beautiful work, ston-loc - just great!  Hope to get a smoke report on the Sweet Black Angel when she's done.  Really enjoyed the thread!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2013)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Who needs a leather couch for therapy? Patio chair works just fine :stoned:


'

Isn't that the truth...they give off an energy about them...love it. your grow looks amazing.. happy for you.


----------



## Gary Ganja (Sep 15, 2013)

Lookin good! Never seen plants that big in a bucket like that


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome, ston . . . you definitely have the touch and the technique going full steam

Those are every bit as big or bigger than the Satori and BTB you had last year . . . beautiful shape and color . . . really top notch!

:48:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 

Dan, got a later start this year. Not quite the height I had last year, but still have the girth with the extreme bondage early on. They're seriously probably 6-8 feet around. The third one, not in that last pic, is a totally different phenotype then the plant on the right. Both red dragons. Left plant in this pic, right plant in last pic posted.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 15, 2013)

I see the stems from last year in the background! :joint:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 15, 2013)

Hahaha :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 17, 2013)

Finally got at it. The main plastic is up now. Still a little more to put up. Got possible rain over the weekend.... Now is when things can go south quick  :48: fingers crossed to finish this season strong


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 22, 2013)

Hope there's lotsa sunshine and dry weather, man . . . those are gonna be some BIG buds

more pics:joint:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you Ston. I hope you make the finish line in good health.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Rose! It has begun! The farthest along Red Dragon has started to get pulled down last night


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Dan also :48: that's what I got yesterday ^^^^ This pic, the four hours today so far


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice indeed  I bet it will take you a while to get those down and processed.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 22, 2013)

Niiiiice ston, those look so freakin nasty!   Bet they're gonna breathe fire like a good dragon, bro . . . great job !

HARVEST '13 UNDERWAY !!!!! :joint:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 22, 2013)

now the real work begins! looking great ston. :48:


----------



## kaotik (Sep 23, 2013)

beauty plants ston
nice job man

..love that pic with the chair; looks quite inviting


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks K! Yeah, sitting in a chair burning one down just relaxing for a bit in the garden is awesome! Doesn't matter how crappy my day was. By the time I'm in the garden I'm feeling golden


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 24, 2013)

So first plants about half down. Need more time in the day! The Sweet Black Angel is filling up nicely! Still just clear and cloudy. Smells amazing, and early casualty got quick dried, and smokes great! Ripe stuff is going to be fire!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2013)

Amazing my friend...had a few early casualties myself....when ya think youll have it all down?....looked back last summer and we had everything down by the 20th Oct...makes me feel good to know some are ready to start scoping ...Happy Harvesting Buddy

:48:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 24, 2013)

Forget when we started last year, but remember going 32 days straight! Not wanting to repeat that. This years three are staggered pretty well, so I'm excited to not lose as much to rot, trying to harvest them all at once. I'm thinking I've got another week until pulling the next one. Couple more weeks until the last one. All depends on the weather and how many more caterpillars keep hatching! Hate them!!! 

Thanks for stopping in bud :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 25, 2013)

:d


----------



## thcwiggs (Sep 25, 2013)

Great grow man.


----------



## kaotik (Sep 25, 2013)

sorry if you mentioned already, can't remember   ..what was your stagger technique ston? (or did it just happen naturally by strain)

always into the early harvests too. my brute force method is admittedly quite primitive though (have plans for an auto cover, one day.. just not feasible ATM)


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey dude, no technique. Just got lucky this year with different strain/phenotypes. Oddly enough, the earliest one and the one that still has the most time to go are both the same strain, from seed.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 26, 2013)

I like taking plants at different stages of maturity.  The earlier (mostly cloudy) ones tend to be sweeter tasting with a bit cleaner, clearer high.  The later ones (going to 30% amber) develop more complex terpenes and tastes and that sit-down-and-think-about-it kinda highs . . . kinda like mine right now hehe :fly:

hey man, I think I hear your axe grindin' all the way over here!:hubba:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2013)

Tiiiimmmmber!!! .


lol....lookin stellar like last time, ston.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 30, 2013)

Sweet black angel is plumping up. No amber yet. Weather has been great! Probably try to hold out on the last two for another week or two. Just depends if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2013)

Ston, those are beautiful cola's... I am glad mother nature is being better to you this year.  Your garden is beautiful.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks Rose!  :48:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 1, 2013)

geez dude, you got enough foot-longs over there to open up a subway!


----------



## Irish (Oct 1, 2013)

double baconator please... get on down with your bad self. my leg is jealous man. lol. awesome od grow ston-loc. way to blow em up big man!  

:48:


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 1, 2013)

Hahaha, thanks guys! Really happy with how it's turning out. Especially for a single freebie seed on a tude order last year, for the Sweet Black Angel. They are putting on serious girth these last couple days. Really stoked! :lama:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 1, 2013)

Congrats on the harvest!!! 


Sticky hands here we come!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Oct 2, 2013)

looks amazing man, great grow enjoy!


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 3, 2013)

Super dense tight nugs on the sweet black angel. Seen a couple sections of rot on two of the colas. Dug through and found a caterpillar in each. 

Seriously the tightest buds I've ever grown outdoors. Super sticky, and supppperrr sweet smell too


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 4, 2013)

:48: tha sticky icky


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow, that SBA is some sick lookin schtick . . . and from a freebie no less . . . great work!

So have you got it all down yet, or is the choppin' still goin on? :joint:


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 6, 2013)

Nope. Those two colas with some rot are all that's come off the sba yet. Taking her down tomorrow with some help. Have yet to touch the second red dragon either. Progressing nicely. Probably going to have to take it soon. Caterpillars are hatching and messing up the game. Rain in the forecast next week too. We'll see. They're covered, but the humidity could still kill me


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 6, 2013)

Went to town today with a little help. Still a ton to bring down. Aside from the biggest tops, the rest of the massive bushes look untouched. Hope everyone's having a great weekend :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 8, 2013)

We're still rockin and rollin over here :lama: Still lots to do. Smoking some SBA and it's amazing! Loving it! :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2013)

Show off! And I mean that in the best way.  Your grow rocks big time.  I couldn't be happier for you Ston-.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks Rose!


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 9, 2013)

Very nice ston.  Enjoy those buds...


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks PP! :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 15, 2013)

Another full day with help, not a bad haul yesterday. Still pulling a decent 1/2-1 oz after work daily also. Ready to be done. Caterpillars and rot are still the current battle. Pretty much both of what are left are at about 20%amber now. Great year none the less. 
Smoke report on the Sweet Black Angel, def has the indica punch. Took a few days to pin it down, but yeah, as long as I was up doing something I was high and fine. As soon as I sat on the couch to relax, lights out sleeping haha. Thanks for stopping in :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2013)

Potato chips and pot...what a great combo.  4U says it keeps the sticky off your fingers if you eat chips while trimming...what do you think Ston-?  Keep up the good work.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 15, 2013)

Yup, a staple for getting off finger hash  Go ahead and crack open that jar of satori an help yourself Rose :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2013)

Very nice year my friend...We had a terrable finish and All my OD is now in jars...I Like Lays Potato chips

How much ya recon you Hauled in this year *Ston*?


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 15, 2013)

Just guessing for how much fit in the jars last year, guessing probably have 3-4 lbs already down, and still pulling about an oz a day after work. Probably have another lb still left to go of littler lower stuff.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 17, 2013)

wow awesome, that will make the cramps in your hands feel alot better hehe

:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 17, 2013)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Super dense tight nugs on the sweet black angel. Seen a couple sections of rot on two of the colas. Dug through and found a caterpillar in each.
> 
> Seriously the tightest buds I've ever grown outdoors. Super sticky, and supppperrr sweet smell too




tell me how she smokes, bud. I got a freebie of this and am interested.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey man, smokes good! Def has an indica high. Flying high feeling great doing stuff. As soon as if sit down to relax, out like a light. Definitely a good nighttime smoke.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 26, 2014)

Very nice plants ,thats what i started with tubs very bushy


----------



## MiGrowB (Sep 25, 2014)

ston-loc said:


> The plant on the right is the farthest along of the three. Rose, if you see this, you can kind of see how I was saying I stake em on the right plant



really nice grows i been reading through all your grows and wow your growing trees not weeds lol


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks MiGrow :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Dec 23, 2014)

ston-loc said:


> Sweet black angel is plumping up. No amber yet. Weather has been great! Probably try to hold out on the last two for another week or two. Just depends if the weather cooperates.



Missing having plants right now I just reread through this whole GJ again from last outdoor season. Went to the garage and dug out some 14 month cured Sweet Black Angel and burned one down :stoned:

So amazing!!! Forgot I still had some left


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2014)

Ston~ my friend, it was a great grow. Merry Christmas to you and yours.  We will do that outdoor thing again!


----------



## ston-loc (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks Rose! Merry Christmas to you and Mr RB too


----------

